# Man, sooooooooo close



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Woman on FO is JUST RIGHT. 51, but her top end is 61. Plays pitch. So do I, raised hogs and chickens. So do I. Gardens and cans. So do I Drives the tractor on everything but planting and cultivating. So do I. likes to dance. So do I. Is religious. So am I. Dosent like lakes or boats or riding horses. So don't I. Likes long hair. SO DO I.
I wrote her 2 LONG letters. Doubt if anything will come of it. I think that that 3 letter word would come to be a problem.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Woman on FO is JUST RIGHT. 51, but her *top end is 61.* Plays pitch. So do I, raised hogs and chickens. So do I. Gardens and cans. So do I Drives the tractor on everything but planting and cultivating. So do I. likes to dance. So do I. Is religious. So am I. Dosent like lakes or boats or riding horses. So don't I. Likes long hair. SO DO I.
> I wrote her 2 LONG letters. Doubt if anything will come of it. I think that that 3 letter word would come to be a problem.


That wouldn't stop Al Bundy!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, she said I was too old to mutt the custurd


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, she said I was too old to mutt the custurd


AWWW! That wasn't nice!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whaddia u expect. Shes a woman. JUS KIDDING.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Whaddia u expect. Shes a woman. JUS KIDDING.


If you made any of that type of comment to her, I can understand why she said no thanks. Saying "just kidding" does not negate the implied misogyny.

And it's perfectly reasonable to turn down a man almost 20 years older, if she's looking for a life partner.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U got the humor of a undertaker. No I didn't make any disparaging remarks. I told her I understood completely.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you did good, Bill. You put yourself out there. And she at least did you the favor of a reply. 

She probably doesn't like the idea of getting close to 60. Most don't say, I can't wait until I turn sixty. I really wish it would get here faster. At 51 it looks a long way off. She'll be there before she knows it.

It just goes to show ladies that might be a match for you are out there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, your right Darren. Thing to realize tho, is that women her age are still doing, OR are still WILLING TO DO the chores associated to my kinda life. WOMEN THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED in me at MY age, although they HAVE done it all, figure there way past keeping on doing it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Most likely she has her preferences too and a man nearly 20 years her senior(no matter how active or how much he says they have in common) obviously isn't one of hers. 

"You can't always get what you want, But if you try sometimes, you just might find, you get what you need."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup, spose your right. Cod Liver Oil was hard to take, but I guess it was what I needed.

NOW I know why most women don't have a sense of humor. I see by a TV commercial that when a lot of women laugh they P. That's a whizzer lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> NOW I know why most women don't have a sense of humor. I see by a TV commercial that when a lot of women laugh they P. That's a whizzer lol



Gosh, FBB, you really seem to have us women all figured out *sarcasm alert*.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A while ago, there was a discussion about men putting their profiles "fully functional". Here's a case where that might have been appropriate? This woman is obviously interested in finding a fellow who can still "cut the mustard".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah but Nehi he doesn't know if he can still cut it. hasn't it been something like 91. I stand corrected but I thought he said that here somewhere. you know the saying. use it or lose it!~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe she just wanted a man who didn't live in the past?

Mon


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> U got the humor of a undertaker. No I didn't make any disparaging remarks. I told her I understood completely.


Well bless your little pea pickin' heart.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> yep, your right Darren. Thing to realize tho, is that women her age are still doing, OR are still WILLING TO DO the chores associated to my kinda life. WOMEN THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED in me at MY age, although they HAVE done it all, figure there way past keeping on doing it.


If you ever get your mind around the fact that there are still a LOT of women your age and older that not only are willing and able to do it all, but are finding very few men who are able to keep up with them, you may have better luck.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

forget it! he's never going to figure that out. he thinks women over 50,60 whatever just sit around like couch potatoes probably watching the soaps all day. wouldn't he get the surprise of his life if he could spend just half a day with me. or some others here. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If I spent half a day, most of it would be eating cookies and milk


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> If I spent half a day, most of it would be eating cookies and milk



Can I like this three more times?

Mon


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> forget it! he's never going to figure that out. he thinks women over 50,60 whatever just sit around like couch potatoes probably watching the soaps all day. wouldn't he get the surprise of his life if *he could spend just half a day with me. or some others here.* ~Georgia


I think every time he says anything about women not knowing how to do anything farm, garden or homesteading in general is an insult to every woman on this whole site!! This site is full of hard working woman with farm,garden and homesteading skills!! It's like he can't even see the forest for the trees!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bill just needs to re evaluate the times and his perceptions IF he wants to find a _"PARTNER"_.

This isn't 1860 out on the prairie.

Women are not property to be owned or thought of in a lesser way than men.
If you want a partner,then you have to decide to choose someone for their 
personality and traits, good and bad first. Ability to complete tasks are secondary.

If you are wanting someone to do the house chores and have dinner waiting when you come in from doing farm chores, look into hiring someone to do that.
Bill, I know you have good qualities, but you need to seriously change your perceptions of how and what women should be thought as, because you come off sounding like a complete brain dead Neanderthal.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the solution--anyone now where we can find a Stepford Wife?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

ceresone said:


> I have the solution--anyone now where we can find a Stepford Wife?


Great idea, ceresone - but would a Stepford Wife plow the garden? "Ew - dirt!"


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

even back in 1860 my grandmother ruled the roost! ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Now that you mentioned it. My Great Grandmother, Grandmother and Mother, didn't take any crap from anyone all were strong and wise women. My Grandmother was the glue that held everyone together. No matter what the issue was, she was the go to person. The Matriarch.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure, wolfmom--all Bill would have to do is "program' her--then shut the switch off, and put her in the closet--or under the bed, or...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The Stepford Wives been thought up already a couple of times over the years. AND, somewhere, They got her. I saw a couple weeks ago where they got a robot looking pretty much like a woman at a electronics show. By the time they get the kinks worked into her, and the price down where I could afford one, I wont need one. Unless they decide to use them as nurses for ancient people. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, my sub to FO is over, so I guess it dosent matter anyhow.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Careful withthe Robots. bill, you might end up like the guy on big Bang Theory--and I'm sure you watch that...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol

I thibnk that they auto reupped me on Fo.


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

So the adventure continues......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

apparently lol


----------

